# New computer can't read Microsoft Excel and Word



## Sodapop (Oct 17, 2013)

Short of buying Microsoft Office, is there any way I can read Excel and Word documents in a new computer? Or how is the best way to convert existing doc?s 
 Saw that Office 2010 is now free, but find that hard to believe. Is there any free software that mimics Office? 

(Lightroom works sooo much better in the new computer!)

soda


----------



## wianb (Oct 17, 2013)

Have a look at these: http://m.techradar.com/news/softwar...ternatives-5-suites-to-save-you-money-1139295
Both Apache and Libre are very capable with Libre being slightly more advanced.


----------



## siloxr (Apr 17, 2014)

If you have a Google account, you can also throw them up in Google Drive (www.drive.google.com) which operates similar to LibreOffice (if I remember correctly), and then edit/create new/save/share/what have you from there.


----------

